# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #21



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week the boys mansplain to you what the term Mansplaining is so jump into your safe space and get ready. Speaking of safe spaces Denton goes on the attack against Snowflakes. Plus Sas reads his texts from Denton.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2016-12-11T21_59_35-08_00

As Denton mentioned below the content of this show is NSFW.

If you've missed any past shows you can catch them here:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Warning; PC rules were broken in the making of this podcast.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Looking forward to listening to this one


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Warning; PC rules were broken in the making of this podcast.


That's gotta be a first huh?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Another great show , I look forward to the show every Monday morning with my coffee . :encouragement::encouragement:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very entertaining show, guys! Denton - you have got to stop that text-based clock blocking; sasquatches are an endangered species don't you know.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice pudcast thingy guys but I'm more interested in hearing about young folks dating rituals now-a-days. @Sasquatch, with all this cyber-dating crap that you hear about, please explain to us old guys what occurs on a typical date.

Thanks,

Slippy


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have no idea what a typical date is like either, it's been 20 years since my last first date and my hubby promptly took me to meet his father who quized me for an hour and then told my hubby to marry me haha 
I hear normal people go to the movies and dinner and don't meet the parents for at least a few months


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I have no idea what a typical date is like either, it's been 20 years since my last first date and my hubby promptly took me to meet his father who quized me for an hour and then told my hubby to marry me haha
> I hear normal people go to the movies and dinner and don't meet the parents for at least a few months


23 years ago I went to my wife's work place and on one knee asked her for her hand in marriage ... but only after phoning her Father in Mississippi and asking for his blessing (Note that she is 9 1/2 years my junior and was fresh out of college), The conversation went like this:

Me: Mr. Scott how are you? 
Mr. Scott: Things are fine here.
Me: I wanted to ask your permission to marry your daughter?
Mr. Scott: (Silence)
Me: (After a long 15 seconds of silence) Hello? Mr Scott are you still there?
Mr. Scott: Yea, I'm still here.
Me: Did you hear my question?
Mr. Scott: (Silence)
Me: You thinking about it?

Well after a few periods of silence, he finally relented.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha That's awesome, @A Watchman , and a bit scary


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs S and I dated for 3 years in college and knew each other for a year before our first date. We went to a movie and it cost me 2.00 ($1 per person) at the Tiger Theater.

I had no car so we walked to the theater. Later when I met her family and saw the huge house that they lived in I thought, OK, this doesn't suck her being wealthy. Her family put on a big show about their wealth and status and shit like that.

So about a week or so before the wedding they hand me the Loan Payment book for the student loans that Mrs S had taken out for college. Turns out her father had declared bankruptcy and it was all a damn charade to pawn their daughter off on some unsuspecting fool. Yes, that would be me. 30 years later I still tell her Mother, Well Played! Of course she has alzheimers and doesn't have a clue what the hell I'm talking about...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Mrs S and I dated for 3 years in college and knew each other for a year before our first date. We went to a movie and it cost me 2.00 ($1 per person) at the Tiger Theater.
> 
> I had no car so we walked to the theater. Later when I met her family and saw the huge house that they lived in I thought, OK, this doesn't suck her being wealthy. Her family put on a big show about their wealth and status and shit like that.
> 
> So about a week or so before the wedding they hand me the Loan Payment book for the student loans that Mrs S had taken out for college. Turns out her father had declared bankruptcy and it was all a damn charade to pawn their daughter off on some unsuspecting fool. Yes, that would be me. 30 years later I still tell her Mother, Well Played! Of course she has alzheimers and doesn't have a clue what the hell I'm talking about...


And the rest of the story .... after much silence and a slow blessing of approval, I also was handed the student loan book for the new graduate of Ole Miss.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha


----------

